# How to train a breeding dog? (very nervous, doesn't play)



## phe (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi all

I adopted 7 year old breeding dog, from a very reputable breeder in Massachusetts. We love her! But she was under-socialized as a puppy (and adult) and as a result, doesn't play much. E.g., At the breeder, she retrieved a stuffed toy bone from a few feet toss away, but I've never been able to replicate that at home. She won't put anything in her mouth (other than her food and kong, with peanut butter/cheese).


I would like her to feel better about being outside (the noises can distract/scare her).

She is doing basic obedience courses (she is very good, mainly she needs to work on walking next to me, while on a leash).


Do you have any suggestions on how to best train her for city life? And how I could get her interested in playing? I feel sad.. the most fun she has outside is when she scratches her back in the grass



Thank you!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

At 7, she might have a different idea of playing... and she might not be sure about you guys just yet.

Give her lots of time to settle into your home and your routine before pushing her. If she seems to be in a playful mood, then get down on the floor and play with her. If she prefers to lie in the grass and relax - definitely encourage her to take all the time she wants.


----------



## phe (Mar 5, 2011)

Megora said:


> At 7, she might have a different idea of playing... and she might not be sure about you guys just yet.
> 
> Give her lots of time to settle into your home and your routine before pushing her. If she seems to be in a playful mood, then get down on the floor and play with her. If she prefers to lie in the grass and relax - definitely encourage her to take all the time she wants.


So, other than taking time to settle in -- I've had her for five months -- is there anything I can do to get her more active (she doesn't even play with any other dogs outside, when we go to a dog park...)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum. How long has she been with you? It could be that she just needs to become used to her new family and new surroundings. Many dogs are rescued into new families at older ages and do very well. I think you just need to give it time.

As for playing, my Ike does not play fetch well at all. He prefers to be rubbed and petted by me and saves his energy for wrestling with my son's pup. Does your new girl enjoy your company and to have you touch her? Also, city noises will probably take her a bit to get used to, especially if she was living in a more rural setting. I think she'll be fine, given time.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

> is there anything I can do to get her more active (she doesn't even play with any other dogs outside, when we go to a dog park...)


My bridge boy Sam was not a dog that played with other dogs either, he preferred human companionship to dogs, and he loved walks. You can exercise your girl by taking her for walks. I don't trust dog parks, I've seen too many aggressive dogs who are not being controlled by their owners. I had a bad experience with my Ike, and will never go back.


----------



## phe (Mar 5, 2011)

paula bedard said:


> Welcome to the Forum. How long has she been with you? It could be that she just needs to become used to her new family and new surroundings. Many dogs are rescued into new families at older ages and do very well. I think you just need to give it time.
> 
> As for playing, my Ike does not play fetch well at all. He prefers to be rubbed and petted by me and saves his energy for wrestling with my son's pup. Does your new girl enjoy your company and to have you touch her? Also, city noises will probably take her a bit to get used to, especially if she was living in a more rural setting. I think she'll be fine, given time.


How long do you think is "enough time" until I try something new (what)?

She loves being petted and she loves being on our bed (I am going to purchase a California King bed, just so she can sleep with us at night... my wife is not pleased currently, as she is at the edge of the bed). If she had it her way, she would stay in bed all day. It is almost impossible to get her out of the bed... usually I have to pick her up. 

I just wish I would get to see her enjoying herself a bit more.

She loves the attention she gets from my wife and myself. When we go across the street to the park, she love running off leash and scratching her back. She knows her name well and she comes when called (almost 100% of the time). She loves trotting through high grass or the woods.


She tugs a lot when walking on a leash but she has gotten MUCH better!

She has indeed gotten much, much better of the sounds in the city! The first day home, it took 25 minutes to make a three minute walk, because of all the cars. It was very, very sad. She now only will jump, on occasion, when she hears a garbage truck (or 18 wheeler), release the steam from their engines, when starting from a stop. And that has gotten much, much better.


Do you have any suggestions to make her transition more smooth? I have had her about five months now.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like your girl won the jackpot with you!

Do you know another walking buddy that has a Golden? She may feel most comfortable with another Golden?? Some dogs really come to life when they see types of dogs that the recognize. If her walking buddy is outgoing and friendly she may follow their lead.

Have you thought of teaching her to use her nose for 'fun'....offering her food toys (like a Kong Wobbler) will engage her mind in creative ways...stashing goodies in special hiding spots in the house will encourage her to use her nose...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It sounds like she's coming out of her shell from what you've described. She sounds much improved from when you first brought her home.
Is it that you would like her to be a more social dog with other dogs? You can try the Golden buddy route. That will probably work as the one dog in our neighborhood who loves Ike is another Golden. The mixes and labbies do not care for Ike though he would love to engage them. It could also be that she prefers people to other dogs. Some dogs are like that, my Sam was.

I think she's found herself a very loving forever home. I wish you many happy years together. What is her name?


----------



## phe (Mar 5, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> Sounds like your girl won the jackpot with you!
> 
> Do you know another walking buddy that has a Golden? She may feel most comfortable with another Golden?? Some dogs really come to life when they see types of dogs that the recognize. If her walking buddy is outgoing and friendly she may follow their lead.
> 
> Have you thought of teaching her to use her nose for 'fun'....offering her food toys (like a Kong Wobbler) will engage her mind in creative ways...stashing goodies in special hiding spots in the house will encourage her to use her nose...


Unfortunately, I don't know any other goldens in the area. She played the most with a black lab -- they kind of chased one another. 

I do give her a kong with peanut butter in it... but I don't know of any games to play with her, to get her more interested (she does LOVE food!)...

Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Games! This is the kind of dog who would absolutely thrive with clicker training or another kind of positive training with cues. You could teach her to bring you things, to shake, to heel, etc. If she really enjoys attention from you, she'll probably really do well. Working with you and feeling successful will build her confidence and security, and that confidence may help her engage more with new situations and other dogs. At worst, it'll help you guys bond and help her feel happy and confident.

Your description of her doesn't make the breeder sound all that reputable, though...


----------



## phe (Mar 5, 2011)

tippykayak said:


> Games! This is the kind of dog who would absolutely thrive with clicker training or another kind of positive training with cues. You could teach her to bring you things, to shake, to heel, etc. If she really enjoys attention from you, she'll probably really do well.
> 
> Your description of her doesn't make the breeder sound all that reputable, though...


I use the click & treat method with her currently! She responds pretty well to it. The obedience course I am doing uses the C&T method, too.

Do you have any suggestions for games to play with her? And how to play them?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

phe said:


> I use the click & treat method with her currently! She responds pretty well to it. The obedience course I am doing uses the C&T method, too.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions for games to play with her? And how to play them?


LibertyME suggested some good ones. Lots of dogs find scent and search work really rewarding, and it isn't rough on the joints the way agility can sometimes be. Our guys go bananas if one of us hides and the other sends them off to look.

She also might thrive at Rally Obedience, if they offer that at your training center. This AKC brochure has more info.


----------



## phe (Mar 5, 2011)

(Sorry, I missed some of the replies. Thank you all for your replies!)



> Have you thought of teaching her to use her nose for 'fun'....offering her food toys (like a Kong Wobbler) will engage her mind in creative ways...stashing goodies in special hiding spots in the house will encourage her to use her nose...


How do I encourage her to use her nose to find things? I know to start small, like hide some cheese near my bed, which is close to her bed, but how do I get her to search for it?


Paula, her name is Fancy. Here are two pictures of her: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8494936/Fancy1.jpg and http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8494936/Fancy2.jpg


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Your description of her doesn't make the breeder sound all that reputable, though...


That is the same thing I was thinking. If she did not have good temperament, the breeder should not have chosen her to breed.
Thank you for wanting to take care of her and just let her be part of your family (instead of a thing to be bred).
My golden isn't really playful, but he does enjoy finding his toys when I hide them. Start by giving a name to something that your dog does enjoy either playing with or putting in her mouth. Show her the thing and name it before you give it to her. Do this until you think she knows the name. 
Then start a game where you have her sit, and wait, then you take the thing and put it just a few feet from her and say "Find the ____". 
Of course she knows where the thing is, as she can see it. So hopefully she goes to get the thing and you have a piece of kibble in your hand and call her to you, saying "Bring me the ____" and give her the kibble when she gets to you. As she will need to drop the thing in order to eat the kibble, you say "drop it" as the thing falls from her mouth, and give her the kibble.
Little by little, hid the thing further and further away.
My dog actually started just going and finding the thing once he knew the name for it, and it evolved into a game where I would show him things and have him wait while I hid them.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

It may take more time too. We adopted a three year old who wasn't socialized. He likes to play by himself, but never learned interactive play - either with humans or other dogs. He has gotten a lot more social, but it has been a slow process.

A couple of things he likes: 1) a stuffed duck that he can pick up by the neck and shake. He tosses it in the air and chews on it gently. Occasionally he'll even retrieve it if we toss it, but it's rare. 2) an unstuffed animal called a Skineez - they make weasels, skunks and foxes - it has a squeeker in the head and tail. Ben loves to make it squeek and, again, he likes to carry it around the house 3) there is a big ball with open sides that you can put a treat inside. He likes to nose it around the house, then drop it down the stairs until the treat breaks (or he bites it so it breaks). After 7 months or so with us he will occasionally chase a ball - once or twice - but he doesn't get the concept of retrieve. He considers all toys his and doesn't usually understand why we take them away and throw them down the hall. 

He did enjoy training, most of the time. My husband and I practiced with him running between us in different rooms. It got Ben some exercise - running up and down stairs - and lots of treats. I think he liked looking for us.

As others have said, he loves to go on walks with us. There are places where he can play in the water, and he adores that. It makes him very excited. He'll sometimes get into climbing up on rocks, walking along fallen tree trunks and jumping downed trees. It's all play. We use a long leash which gives him the freedom to explore as he likes without us having to worry about him running off or jumping on other walkers. 

Our one attempt at a dog park wasn't a success. He didn't know what to do. His prey drive is good, so after a while he did a little chasing, but he was very nervous around multiple dogs. In the neighborhood we have tried introducing him to other dogs with mixed success. Since he never learned any social skills, he bulls his way directly in - either intimidating or angering the other dogs. With little dogs he'll lie on his belly and look harmless - then chase when they get close. Some dogs are okay with that - others aren't.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

lgnutah said:


> That is the same thing I was thinking. If she did not have good temperament, the breeder should not have chosen her to breed.


Also, a breeding dog should be out and about at shows and competitions for a significant portion of her life, so she wouldn't be unsocialized. If a bitch is nervous and unsocialized it makes it sound like A: she may not have proper Golden temperament or B: she has good temperament, but she was kept in the yard her whole life and never worked on a title or even got a CGC or CCA. Either of those options indicates that the breeder isn't ideal.

I'm also guessing the OP also didn't get any records of the OFA, heart, and CERF clearances she should have.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think dog park skills are the same thing as good socialization. Lots of dogs simply don't enjoy themselves in a large group of strangers. If your dog doesn't like it there, I don't see any reason to work on teaching him to like it, unless it's the only place in your area where he can run off leash.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

phe said:


> Unfortunately, I don't know any other goldens in the area. She played the most with a black lab -- they kind of chased one another.
> 
> Where do you live- I am in Arlington and I have a two year old Golden who is always up for a playdate.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

We've only been to the dog park twice. We have no place Ben can run off leash. We aren't allowed to have fences in our neighborhood and our attempts at using the e-fence weren't successful. Ben runs around the backyard on a long leash, but that limits how far he can go. He has learned to run in small circles when he gets zoomies, which he does pretty often. Our second attempt at the dog park nobody was there. So he circled the area sniffing - but didn't get much exercise. (We went for a walk instead.) Since he won't play ball, we didn't bother bringing one. Since the dog park is about 20 miles away, it's not likely we'll go back soon.

Ben likes other dogs - but only one at a time. If there are two or three, he gets nervous. I hoped he could find a playmate at the dog park, but it didn't happen. Our neighborhood dogs are all behind e-fences, which makes them a bit territorial. One attacked him twice as we walked by on the other side of the street. (They upped the power afterwards.) The others just bark and bark. When we try to say hello most get very aggressive, so I've stopped trying. I thought the dog park would be neutral ground and hence safer in some ways. Most of the neighbors have multiple dogs too and he doesn't have a lot of desire to get near them.

I've thought about getting another dog so he'd have a playmate - but without a back yard for them both to run free in, I'm not sure that's a good idea. Besides, I don't think we can afford another dog now.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless you for adopting her!! What a sad way to spend 7 years. It is quite likely she has never learned 'how' to play' or that it was 'okay to play' or even how to interact with people in a 'play situation'. Be patient, she is now living in a whole different world and is still adjusting, and is likely she is still feeling stressed. Just give her more time, encourage her to play, but don't be 'put off' if she won't, enjoy your walks if that is what she likes to do. It took my rescue a good year before he seemed to realize this is home! visibly relax and enjoy himself and figure out life truly can be FUN! Hang in there, love her for who she is, and give her time and space to figure things out.


----------



## phe (Mar 5, 2011)

tippykayak said:


> Also, a breeding dog should be out and about at shows and competitions for a significant portion of her life, so she wouldn't be unsocialized. If a bitch is nervous and unsocialized it makes it sound like A: she may not have proper Golden temperament or B: she has good temperament, but she was kept in the yard her whole life and never worked on a title or even got a CGC or CCA.
> 
> I'm guessing the OP also didn't get any records of the OFA, heart, and CERF clearances she should have.


I don't know if I have CERF clearances, but I have OFA elbow (excellent) and hip (good), eyes and a heart clearance. I could check, but I am in the middle of reorganizing my office and it would take time. 

She is slightly underweight and too small (she had her first litter by accident at eight months, all puppies died, so she stopped growing then) to participate in shows. She spent a lot of time in a kennel and the yard, playing with the other 15+ adult dogs the breeder had. I do know the breeder participates in dog shows and she is well-liked in the area. That said, I do not know why the breeder decided to breed her another three times, after her first litter, via a cesarian section, which was unsuccessful. 



Eleanor's Mom said:


> Where do you live- I am in Arlington and I have a two year old Golden who is always up for a playdate.


Hey! I'm in Harvard Square and I have a car. If you'd like to meet up, I would love to give it a shot! You can PM me, or I can post my email address. The weather is finally cool again, but I don't mind going out anytime (I learned the best way of cleaning a wet dog: Baking soda. No smell. No problems. No harm. It's wonderful!)



Thank you everyone for all the help! I am going to try to play some small games with her. I'll keep everyone updated! And if anyone has any suggestions, I am more than open to them!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

phe said:


> I don't know if I have CERF clearances, but I have OFA elbow (excellent) and hip (good), eyes and a heart clearance. I could check, but I am in the middle of reorganizing my office and it would take time.


OFA elbows would either be a pass or fail, not a rating. And the eye clearance should be the CERF clearance. You don't have to dig them out for us. A couple things you said earlier about the breeder made me pause, so I speculated a bit (perhaps irresponsibly), but you definitely don't have to prove anything to me.


----------



## phe (Mar 5, 2011)

tippykayak said:


> OFA elbows would either be a pass or fail, not a rating. And the eye clearance should be the CERF clearance. You don't have to dig them out for us. A couple things you said earlier about the breeder made me pause, so I speculated a bit (perhaps irresponsibly), but you definitely don't have to prove anything to me.


Oh, I thought one was the best rating and one was second best. I could have misread the info that I read about OFA on the web, though.


I completely understand what you are saying. I do wonder... this breeder did breed the dog three times after the first litter all died, and the mother almost died (this is the reason for the C-section). She is scared of noises and she jumps when I throw a sock over her head (towards the laundry basket) or - like this morning - a post it note falls from the nightstand to the floor. 

It makes me wonder how to find a good breeder? Anyone can buy a pedigree, or contact the right stud and pay for clearances. In other words, clearances cannot be the only thing that one should look at when buying a dog.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

phe said:


> It makes me wonder how to find a good breeder? Anyone can buy a pedigree, or contact the right stud and pay for clearances. In other words, clearances cannot be the only thing that one should look at when buying a dog.


There are some great threads on the forum already about this (particularly the stickies in this section). This link from the Golden Retriever Club of America is also great.

Basically, complete and up-to-date multigenerational clearances are the bare minimum. OFA hips and elbows done after 24 months, cardiac clearance done by a board certified specialist, and CERF eye clearances done every year, even after the dog is done breeding (some eye diseases don't show up until a dog is 6 or 7 or even later). You may also see a PRA clearance and/or thyroid clearances if the breeder is super careful.

Your breeder should be a hobby breeder, somebody who competes with their dogs and produces litters in order to produce dogs who can do well in that sport. Depending on what kind of dog you want, you might go to somebody who competes in conformation (dog shows to judge breed type and structure), field (hunting skills), agility, or obedience. If the breeder is successful, the parents (and probably further back) will have titles like CH (conformation), CDX (obedience), or titles from another sport. Be careful when evaluating titles, because sometimes bad breeders will put easy-to-get titles on their dogs to pretend that they're on the same level as a real show champion.

Another important sign of a good breeder is that they screen homes carefully. They really, really care where their puppies go, so they'll probably want to interview you and find all about your plans for the dog before they'll sell to you. This may seem intrusive or strange, but if you think about it, you want somebody who cares deeply about each puppy. Both of my breeders got the sniffles when we drove away.

There are other characteristics of a great breeder, but those things are a start.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank You sharing her pics and her name. Hello Fancy. 

It is sounding more and more like she was never socialized properly. 5 months may seen like a long time, but it's not. I think that further interaction with her new family and getting out and experiencing more new things, she will slowly come out of her shell and be able to enjoy her world more fully.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I adopted a rescue beagle in vet school who didn't know how to play. My husband used to like to show family and friends how if you threw a tennis ball, she wouldn't even acknowledge when it hit the ground....


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

This stray Golden that I am watching until I find his owners doesn't show any interest in a ball (large or small) that is thrown. He does like to play with Brooks though.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

tippykayak said:


> OFA elbows would either be a pass or fail, not a rating. And the eye clearance should be the CERF clearance. You don't have to dig them out for us. A couple things you said earlier about the breeder made me pause, so I speculated a bit (perhaps irresponsibly), but you definitely don't have to prove anything to me.


Actually, if there is elbow dysplasia, it will be rated as a Grade I, II, or III. If the elbows are normal, that is all you will see, no rating on the certificate.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Actually, if there is elbow dysplasia, it will be rated as a Grade I, II, or III. If the elbows are normal, that is all you will see, no rating on the certificate.


Yes, thank you for the clarification. I meant to address the term "excellent." I should have said there's no gradation in the rating for _passing_ elbows.


----------



## phe (Mar 5, 2011)

Eleanor's Mom> I tried to PM you but I was unable to, I don't have enough posts. Can you PM me about meeting up?


----------



## phe (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi all...

I was hoping someone here could recommend a game I could play with my dog, where we are sitting in the house, playing tug of war? I do not know how to initiate play with her, and get her to tug and interested in grabbing the rope?


I've tried to get her interested in a toy, but nothing has worked so far. 


She loves her Kong bone when I stuff it with peanut butter. Any ideas on how to use this as a tug of war toy, or a hiding toy? When I toss something, she gets scared and jumps out of the room...

And any advice for where to find lots of suggestions on games to play with goldens? I'd love to see a huge list, try a few and see what works (and report back)!

Thank you!


----------



## phe (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry I have not responding in awhile, it has been very hectic (I just had a child).

So, I've learned that she won't fetch in the house, but she will sometimes (1-3 out of 10 times) fetch outside. She will pick up a tennis ball with no issues, but doesn't always want to fetch the tennis ball. She still won't touch any other toy that is not in the shape of a ball.

With other animals, she gets humped a lot. It's quite discouraging. A lot of dog owners in Boston don't care that it happens and thinks it is cute. As a result, I'm very timid to let her play with a big group of dogs (it happens every single time-- to varying degrees). 


However, she's great with our little child! We were worried as we had done some reading online about dogs and children. She protects our baby, e.g., when we put our child in the crib, she sits, head and ears perked up and watches for awhile, then lays down in front of the crib. Fancy will also lay next to her when we have our child sitting down, keeping a look out.

When we first brought our daughter home, Fancy was nervous and shaking a lot. Within a few hours, she stood guard over our baby and hasn't stopped since.

The first time my wife breastfed the child, Fancy gave my wife a very odd look (she tilted her head to one side and lifted up her eyes). 

We think that at first, Fancy thought the child was a puppy. Oh, poor Fancy, what must have gone through her head.... Not again!  


For all of these reasons, I really want her to feel that she has a restbit and is able to play and have fun like a dog. Any suggestions for teaching to fetch, given she'll do it sometimes and she'll always put a tennis ball in her mouth?


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

The best advice I have is LOTS OF PRAISE. 

Also when playing inside, I like to put my boy at wait; and leave the room and hide his favorite toy somewhere in the house. I come back, and wait a bit, then release him, he goes crazy looking, but he loves when he finds it...Because when he brings it back to me, I just go nuts and we dance and jump around and that's is by far his favorite part. (I can also make my voice go in a really high pitch, and so that is my form of praise for him, cause he loves it). 

Maybe, if you just start acting like your foolish and having fun, regardless of looking for her reaction, she will eventually pick up on your energy.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I will first admit to skimming through this thread so take my response with that in mind.
I personally think you are trying too hard. Just because she is a retriever does not mean she will retrieve. there are some that don''t do it. She sounds like a very quiet laid back dog that will be your child's best bud over the years. Accept her for that and if she eventually decides she WANTS to play fetch so be it. 
But I feel the need to add, no matter how good she is with t he baby NEVER EVER leave them together unattended or the baby where the dog can get to her without you supervising. And this should done for years as a young child can sometimes be unaware of what a poke in the eye or a excited dog might do without intending to. 
Congrats on the birth of your child and enjoy.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

as hank said...she may never be a nut for retrieving.....but she may come to love simple non-confrontational types of games...games and puzzles where she finds food or items...

Try some simple food hiding games...at first have her watch you place food treats in several places around the room...then softly praise her when she finds them...gradually hide them in more challenging places (slightly hidden etc)

You can toss food treats 3-4' away and encourage her to 'find it'... so she will slowly get used to seeing the motion of your hand and come to associate it with good things...

None of these are going to help her retrieve...but will give you more credibility in her eyes as someone that plays with food - pretty high compliment for a Golden. ;-)

Playing tug with rope type toys are my dogs least favorite tug toys...they much prefer fleece tuggies or the skineeze /unstuffed toys...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My dog isn't a natural retriever, so I did this to get him used to the idea of running after something, then coming back to me after he puts the thing in his mouth.
I take Brooks out to our driveway, get him to sit beside me, then throw a piece of kibble and tell him Fetch! Of course he runs after it as he loves food. After eating it, he runs back to me (as he knows I have more food in my bowl) so I say Come! as he heads back. 
After doing this, he is better at chasing after a ball and bringing it to me (but I would never say he loves the game like other GRs do)


----------



## phe (Mar 5, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> as hank said...she may never be a nut for retrieving.....but she may come to love simple non-confrontational types of games...games and puzzles where she finds food or items...
> 
> Try some simple food hiding games...at first have her watch you place food treats in several places around the room...then softly praise her when she finds them...gradually hide them in more challenging places (slightly hidden etc)
> 
> ...


I've tried this with little luck, she just doesn't want to get the food... sometimes she'll look for a second or two but she quickly gives up. I'll try again, at closer distances and see how it goes.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

does she get excited when she sees her food bowl? 
If so, place the food bowl with some yummies in it around a corner..make it so easy that she doesn't have to struggle to figure out what you are trying to encourage her to do...
When she gives up...does she just wander off or does she come back to you for reassurance?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sometimes the best toys are the ones that are free.

Have you tried giving her an empty plastic soda bottle or milk container?

My dogs love blankets. My husband will hide under a blanket in the middle of the floor and they love to find him. Or he will throw the blanket over them, and they will find their way out. 

I did have a dog that I rescued at one year old, that never knew how to play too. I think if they are not introduced to toys as a puppy, then they don't know what to do with them.

As your baby gets older, Fancy will feel very fulfilled being a playmate.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Scully was a retired breeder dog too, Mom got her at 6 years an the first time she saw Darby's toys she took each one and carried to her crate. She never truly out grew her "dragon" hoarding ways but learned how to play with toys. She never played with my dogs and Kirby tried often to get her to play. She did learn to sit and walked wonderful with me on lead with only two corrections. It takes time to socialize and a lot of it is just personality too. Give her time, keep trying and don't pressure her. Keep it light and fun, she may come around. You have 7 yrs of conditioning to over come, it just takes time and patience. Best wishes and give your girl a hug for me. .


----------

